# Hilton Head summer "bugs"?



## Canuck

A friend said Hitlon Head is full of bugs and going in July and August is awful.  I find this hard to believe, I thought it was considered "high season".  Are bugs really awful  ?  He use to live in Atlanta and meet friends to golf, however he never went in July/August. 

Thank you!


----------



## Aussiedog

Well, it is summer and it is the south and it is humid and there are swamps in the area.  Think mosquitoes and gnats but I don't think it is a huge problem at all.

Ann


----------



## Pat H

I've been to HHI in the summer several times and didn't notice the bugs so they couldn't have been that bad. Mosquitos love me so I sure would have been aware if I had lots of bites.


----------



## DebBrown

There are mosquitos and those big "palmetto bugs" that look suspiciously like cockroaches to me.  Do they ruin my vacation?  Of course not.  My DD is also a mosquito magnet and she has to protect herself if we're eating or sitting outside in the evening.

Ants are also common so its good to keep all food in the fridge.

Deb


----------



## Janette

The bugs are not bad in the summer. They do an area spray but if you are a magnet for bites, you need to use repellent late in the day. Love bugs have made it up this far north and show up in May-early June and in the fall for a couple of weeks. They don't bite but are annoying. We can't predict when they will vacation on HHI. I feel for those on HHI now as the Arctic freeze has hit. This is very unusual.


----------



## Ann-Marie

We have been top HHI several times in the summer.  Outside of it being hot and humid, I have never noticed it to be a problem.  Actually, last summer it was rather dry when we were there, and more humid back home on LI.


----------



## AMJ

I have never really had a problem with mosquitoes in Hilton Head during the summer. I do take precautions when going out at night. I use plenty of bug repellent. Although, I can tolerate the palmetto bugs even though I don't like them, I despise the huge Hilton Head spiders. They give me the creeps. Some of these spiders build their webs in trees. Whenever I ride my bike under a tree, I just hope and pray that one of those spiders doesn't decide that it is time to leave its web.

Joyce


----------



## Canuck

Thanks to you all!  I thought it sounded too "terrible" to be true!  Where in the world are there NO BUGS???  Hard to get away from them.  Even up here in Canada we have some bug issues and some terrible creepy crawly spiders.

Happy New Year!


----------



## AnnaS

They are harmless, but we did find the love bugs a tiny bit annoying after a while  (end of August).


----------



## sfwilshire

We went to Edisto Island in March one year and the noseeums were AWFUL! They were so small they came right through the window screens and they seemed to thrive on our bug spray. 

Sheila


----------



## gnipgnop

Canuck said:


> A friend said Hitlon Head is full of bugs and going in July and August is awful.  I find this hard to believe, I thought it was considered "high season".  Are bugs really awful  ?  He use to live in Atlanta and meet friends to golf, however he never went in July/August.
> 
> Thank you!



I wonder if your friend was referring to love bugs?  They are terrible in Hilton Head and Florida but they are early spring and fall bugs.  I never saw any in July or August.  Has any one else?


----------



## stevedmatt

I've only been once, last July. I didn't have any problems with biting insects. There were a couple of bugs right around the timeshare. I stayed at the Cottages at Shipyard about 50 feet from a lake and it was muggy.

I would love to return every year at the same time.


----------



## dtim

*Bugs*

We are at Hilton Head almost every summer.  There are Palmetto Bugs, but these are pretty much all year.  As for the mosquitos, most plantations spray for them to keep them under control.  The most we needed to do was put some off on and this seemed to keep them away fine when we were around the outside of our house.  We love Hilton Head in summer.  July is less humid than August.  So, if you have a choice, I think July is nicer.


----------

